# Need Advice on Using S-Drol/H-Drol



## SkyBailey16 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm looking to begin using either S-Drol or H-Drol.  From what I understand, S-Drol is the more powerful of the two.  I have read up on how it is very important to have a good cycle going, so I'm looking for any advice on this.  I dont know much about it at all except for what I've read.  How much is recommended for each cycle, how long is each cycle and approximately how many pills do I need for a cycle, so I'll know how much to buy.  Also, I don't know much about the PCT, so some help on that would be great, thanks guys.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 30, 2008)

Before I can help out...

Age? 
AAS/PH history? 
How long have you been working out? 
Do you have a well planned diet and training regimen?


----------



## SkyBailey16 (May 1, 2008)

I'm 20 years old, I've been working out on a steady routine for about a year now, I've never taken any prohormones in the past.  My diet is one that is pretty high in protein and calories, since I'm looking to gain weight.  What I'm concerned about with the S-Drol and H-Drol are the known side effects, I just want to know exactly what a good cycle is to take and what PCT methods I need so that I can take every precaution necessary.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 1, 2008)

You should wait a few more years and get more training in before you start with the steriods. You still have alot of natural ability left and plenty of test. If you want to run something look into something like Stoked it is a test booster but it is not hormonal and requires no pct best of luck bro


STOKED


----------



## SkyBailey16 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks, I probably will do that, I am just looking for something strong and without the worries of any major side effects.


----------



## Amino89 (May 1, 2008)

SkyBailey16 said:


> Thanks, I probably will do that, I am just looking for something strong and without the worries of any major side effects.



x2 I'd hold of on the hormonal route for now, do some research for a couple years and look back into it around 23-25 if your still interested. If your looking for a potent Non-Hormonal Anabolic stack I'd look into doing something like STOKED, Activate Xtreme, and X-Factor


----------



## lucifuge (May 1, 2008)

These guys are right. At 20 years old, you'll pretty much grow just by _looking _at the weights. 
seriously, stay away from the juice for a while and really study up bro.
It's serious stuff to be playing with. 
You're best bet would be to really get your nutrition on point... hell, it's almost easy after that.


----------



## SkyBailey16 (May 1, 2008)

Alright I'll def. look into that, what kind of cycle would you recommend for those?...and is it still alright to continue taking the supplements i'm currently on?


----------



## llllern (May 1, 2008)

Please wait 1 more year and then Do the cycle By then you will be able to do more research and be able to get all the stuff needed to do the run right 

h drol would be the 1st thing to start out with


----------



## SkyBailey16 (May 1, 2008)

yeah I was wondering what kind of cycle for the STOKED, Activate Xtreme, and X-Factor?


----------



## Amino89 (May 1, 2008)

SkyBailey16 said:


> yeah I was wondering what kind of cycle for the STOKED, Activate Xtreme, and X-Factor?



-X-Factor (Day 1-50) You'll need 2 bottles dosed at 4 caps daily (1 AM, 2 pre-WO/ 1 PM or spread evenly throughout the day)

-STOKED (Day 1-30) 1 bottle needed 2 caps AM and 2 caps PM

-Activate Xtreme (Day 20-50)


----------



## SkyBailey16 (May 1, 2008)

Your the man Amino, I appreciate it and I'll keep everyone up to date on how it goes.


----------



## SkyBailey16 (May 1, 2008)

Just making sure, I don't need any PCT for this stack do I?


----------



## workingatit43 (May 1, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> -X-Factor (Day 1-50) You'll need 2 bottles dosed at 4 caps daily (1 AM, 2 pre-WO/ 1 PM or spread evenly throughout the day)
> 
> -STOKED (Day 1-30) 1 bottle needed 2 caps AM and 2 caps PM
> 
> -Activate Xtreme (Day 20-50)





That would be a awesome stack


----------

